# Has YouTube killed the repair shop?



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi everyone

Was just pondering over the fact that people can follow a YouTube video on how to repair something. 

Just last week I cleaned the pilot on my natural gas fire place. The pilot was not working but thanks to YouTube I had it running in no time. That would of been a 100+ call from a local shop.

What do you guys think? Has YouTube taken money away from the local repair shop?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Probably. It's certainly helped me fix things numerous times. Though admittedly, I already tend towards the DIY side of things. 

But even for those of us who can be kind ch.... frugal, there is still stuff that I am not up for trying to repair myself. 

I suspect that there are still plenty of people who don't know what they're doing, and aren't interested in trying to learn. And for the record, I respect that. Lots of people do/enjoy stuff that I'm not interested in getting into.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I have saved literally thousands of dollars by coming here and watching YouTube - guys like Donyboy and the people who share knowledge here are my heroes. Just one service call for my blower would cost about $300+ and I would have to wait two weeks or more to get it back. Sites like this are a life saver.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

if I trusted my soldering (for plumbing) and also wasn't afraid of heights (on roof) I'd almost be self-sufficient

for those two I pay up


----------



## Wes Kootenay (Jan 10, 2018)

No, it hasn't killed the repair shop, and (IMHO) never will.
I have several neighbors who will only take their stuff to a dealer, but I also have an increasing number who will call me first as (thanks to me being able to understand the YouTube videos) they think I am some kind of mechanical guru.
Thanks to YouTube, I now know how to build a shed that won't fall down with the first heavy snowfall, how to adjust the valve clearance on my Honda CR-V, how to replace the timing belt on a Subaru and how to get a passable tune from my banjo.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

tdipaul said:


> if I trusted my soldering (for plumbing) and also wasn't afraid of heights (on roof) I'd almost be self-sufficient
> 
> for those two I pay up


I got the soldering down pretty good


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

russ01915 said:


> I got the soldering down pretty good


WOW that is gorgeous work Russo

This must be your profession, yes?


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

tdipaul said:


> WOW that is gorgeous work Russo
> 
> This must be your profession, yes?


I worked after school and summers with a plumber. Not licensed but I can work on my own house as needed. I'm a carpenter/cabinet builder, remodeling contractor by trade. I'm big on DIY. When slow, I work with other trade people. I'm always eager to learn. I'm very picky.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's a generator panel I wired up


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Mostly everything is done in Pex now. I'm old fashioned, I like copper, and my labor is free. Those copper press fittings they have now is sweet.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

no way it will kill the repair business. i feel i am in the minority as a millennial... have you seen millennial's? they cant do anything would much rather pay someone to do something. they want everything handed to them they are lazy they probably wouldnt take the time to youtube something to fix it.

Imo you are either a handy DIY person or your not.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

russ01915 said:


> I worked after school and summers with a plumber. Not licensed but I can work on my own house as needed. I'm a carpenter/cabinet builder, remodeling contractor by trade. I'm big on DIY. When slow, I work with other trade people. I'm always eager to learn. I'm very picky.


It shows

Love the cable routing. 

.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's a lift I built in my garage to get stuff up to the 2nd floor. I got the idea from YouTube


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I wish there was YouTube when I was growing up. I do think YouTube is great for DIY's


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

The best way I can provide an opinion on this is by my examples.

I own 00's era BMW's. Via message boards and youtube, I've fixed items galore on them. However, at the point where I need specialized tools, equipment, or the use of a way to jack them into the air...those go to the shop.

Therefore as this relates to snowblowers, I'm fairly comfortable repairing things such as carb rebuilds and doing all preventative maintenance. I've fixed shifting issues with both my blowers' axles...bearings, friction discs, bushings, etc. I've learned how to do all this via this site as well as youtube.

But when it gets to the point of repairing the auger gearbox or internal engine stuff, those would be new frontiers where at the moment I simply do not have all the tools (nor a proper work space) necessary to complete a lot of the repairs. I also have no welding equipment. How I am scrambling when confronted with repairs for these are - at the moment - finding parts machines where I can simply (for example) replace the assembly whole.

I'm going to tackle tearing down an engine for the first time this spring. I'll learn how to attempt it via the internet. It's a real "nothing to lose" machine for me. Pretty sure I can figure it out via using patience and resources.


In summation - I believe a LOT of these how to's pertain to people like me, trying to do mostly "non-specialized tools and equipment" type stuff. That kind of work...I'd opine it is making a small dent.

What I would say it's doing is to reduce new machine sales just as much. Sure, there's going to be a LOT of people who couldn't change a spark plug...but I also believe a lot of older machines will stay in service by reducing in a small percentage "throwing away a perfectly good machine over needing something such as a carb rebuild".

Like me...not everybody can afford a $1000 machine. So...I teach myself how to fix what I can actually learn how to fix. I own 16 gasoline powered machines...only one was purchased this decade - and that is the only one I have not done some sort of repairs myself to.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I would say mechanical is my weakest trade. Never had anyone that would teach me. Never too old to learn and ask questions.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It has hurt a bit with a very small part of the population that are DIYers but when shops are 2-3 weeks behind with work, how much has it hurt them? What bothers me, shoddy work, over pricing, poor customer service, not doing work completely.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I agree with Wes, TLS and others. I don't think YouTube has really hurt the repair shops. They still have alot of business, most people do not want to do their own repairs. I think the throw-away mentality of modern times has had more of an impact on the repair shops. YouTube, as well as forums like this, has allowed me to try many more repairs than I would have otherwise. Which then allows me to have 6 snowblowers !!!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

there will always be people out there that feel more comfortable paying someone else to do the work. plus some people aren't capable of going through a machine and spotting the issue. long wait time more likely hurt the shops. i get you can only do so much work but if you tell someone 2-3 weeks or more they will likely find someone else to do the work sooner especially if snow is on the way. can't wait till the snow is gone to have it fixed.


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

When I saw pre-packaged Peanut Butter and Jelly sandwiches in the freezer case at my local Supermarket I realized that there will always be money to be made by people who work with their hands and aren't affraidto get dirty.
You tube is a godsend for me. It's not so much that it shows me how to do things, it stops me from screwing up and making the job 10 times harder,


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

We live in a throw away and buy society. It's easier to get something new. I know ppl that pay $1,100 in gas heating a month during the warmest winter in NYC ever instead of researching and fixing the boiler issue. I had my heat off today bc it's 55 degrees.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Xilbus said:


> What do you guys think? Has YouTube taken money away from the local repair shop?


Probably some, but I bet most of them haven't noticed. For example a while ago I was about ready to throw out a washing machine that was 12 years old and the agitator quit working. I know zilch about washing machines. Youtube showed me how to fix it, and for about $12, including shipping, and in about 10 minutes time. Yay!

However, when the dryer needed a new belt I hired that even after seeing how to do it on youtube. I'm 68 years old with back, knee, and shoulder issues and all that bending & twisting would have kept me in pain for at least several days. So I was happy to pay the guy who could do that.

And as others noted lots of people don't want to be bothered with fixing stuff or figuring out how it works. Where I came from we HAD to, it was either fix it ourselves or do without, hiring someone was just not in the budget and that's how I came by the DIY mentality. And if I'm not in a rush I like doing stuff like that. But that doesn't mean I always will. Due to the aforementioned health issues I no longer change my own oil or do the grease jobs. I'm done crawling around under vehicles and I'm very happy that I can afford to pay to have it done.


----------



## Bondo 287 (Jan 31, 2019)

*What do you guys think? Has YouTube taken money away from the local repair shop?*


No. I see guys on you tube "fixing" car scratches in clear coat with WD40.. Guys shoving auto filler in holes with screens. 

I saw a "how to" video of a guy replacing the prom on a Visio 501ui-B1e big screen ( power light comes on but no backlight fix. ) you get to watch him rip up the traces off the board, and burn up the chip in his tutoral. . At the end it's "well, sometimes the component replacement doesn't solve the problem" I honestly thought it was satire. 

The "life hacks" guys. "Hey, next time you're going camping.. grab a handful of wooden matches. Shove them all in a balloon. Don't forget to cut a small piece of striker off the box, and put it in there too! Now you're ready to go ! Knot the balloon, and put in your pocket and they won't get wet" . Seriously, I watched this. 

There's a YouTube guy out there with a "tutoral" on how he converted his older SUV into a camper-style .. um.. thing. This guy actually has a typical bbq-sized propane tank mounted on the inside the back of his vehicle with a bungee cord to equip his "stove". 

Now, I know, there's talent out there. And the people they help likely already are "half way there" as far as their capabilities and what they are researching. But not everybody can follow a YouTube video on how to repair something. And anybody can make a YouTube video. I think for every person that YouTube has kept out of a shop, another person has bought parts that they can't deploy, generating sales, wind up going to a third party anyway, generating service, or wind in the hospital or worse, bringing business to a funeral home. 

I guess my point is, Xilbus , nice job ! You had the talent, tools, and with the right right advice can get the job done. But not everybody can.


----------



## Bondo 287 (Jan 31, 2019)

Don't get me wrong. I use the internet a lot. You just got to find the guys that know what they're talking about .


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Xilbus said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Was just pondering over the fact that people can follow a YouTube video on how to repair something.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily as there are a lot of BAD repair videos out there with wrong info. The trick is to know when you have found a good one. people like donyboy73, mustie1, taryl, and a couple others are pretty good for snowblower and small engine repairs but there are a whole host of others that can make matters worse if you follow their advice.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

russ01915 said:


> Mostly everything is done in Pex now. I'm old fashioned, I like copper, and my labor is free. Those copper press fittings they have now is sweet.



Russ do you have to have someone come and sign off on that????? or you know it is good?


Neat as a Pin!!!!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

It seems to me that YouTube really isn't offering much that was not always available, although qucker and easier to get to (and far more likely to be in error). A lot of service and repair info used to be in the docs that came with equipment, and the specific service manuals were inexpensive and easy to get . . . . now the mfgs seem to want to hide service info . . . Not sure about others, but I'll take the mfg. docs over an unknown on the Internet just about any day . . . that, and I don't have to suffer through some lugnut taking 30+ minutes to cover what I could have read in 5 . . . 

Different delivery mechanism is all . . . the information has always been available.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

As someone that grew up on a farm, we had to fix and maintain our own equipment so I learned it early on. Big thing is I know my limitations. I may check out YouTube to see if there are direction or tricks available and if I feel comfortable doing something myself. I have a lot of manuals, experience and friends to ask questions of. When I have everything available I'll do it myself. Other things though it's cheaper to hire the work out. Does everything come out good - no, but at my age I'm not able to do as much as I did 40+ years ago.


I will continue doing as much as I can while I can though, I enjoy spinning a wrench or seeing something that was once broken and is now fixed.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

I think in reality in order for DIYs & Youtube to hurt or kill shops you would have to have 100% success rate for every diy repair and that just is not the case. 
From just seeing what comes in here you have those people that with a little guidance (you tube)etc. can make a good repair. However there are many many more that because of a lack of basic mechanical aptitude, including tools, and how to use them to understanding the principals of how it should work or how it does work, and much much more get in to trouble and can and do cause more damage than what was originally wrong.

Indeed I believe that some of the DIY stuff is actually generating more repair business for shops as diys gone wrong, or the diy performed was not the problem in the first place as the owner did not know how to diagnose the actual problem, and read something that sounded close.

Two instances come to mind, one was brought here to me was a older blower MTD that the guy had actually read here on SBF as he said, about drilling the carb jets. This guy had used a 1/8 drill bit and drilled his carb in 3 different places, I questioned ?? " they said a 1/8 inch bit" well he said it said use a small bit !!! I then showed him a small bit.

The other was one that a friend had in his shop that the owner had stripped the plug hole, I believe a 5hp not sure of make , but the guy read about fixing the threads with what he called a rethread (Helicoil) and after 2 days of work was able to thread a plug into the head, and was very proud of the repair, However during the repair process they drilled a hole through the top of the piston, and then spent the next week throwing new parts at it trying to get it running. 
So I think the repair shops will be ok. Like tadawson said the info(Printed specs) has been available for years, but I think that the videos have helped those that were afraid of THE DARK. Not knowing what was there, and now some light has been cast where some feared to tread.

As been stated already The diy will probably hurt the overpriced , not honest and non performing shops that want to cheat people of their money with very shoddy work and BS diagnoses and imaginary part installations , and labor ops performed, The best one I like is the $50.00-$100.00 bench fee, fixed or not. This is just so they can say well we will keep your machine for the bench fee !!!!!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

For those who have some mechanical aptitude then yes YT has been very helpful. For those who are not, then well.. they just make matters worse and the repair folks get more money because of it.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Perfect EXAMPLE.
Last week, actually Sat. a guy brought me his 041 husky chainsaw and asked me if I could get the clutch off as he and his friend had been trying for 2 days. I asked what and how they had tried and he said that they had seen a video using rope in the cylinder, and they used a breaker bar and hammer and it would not budge. The plug was still out and when I pulled the starter rope it just didnt sound or feel right.
I told him I was concerned about the lower end noise and he said it did not sound like that before, I said I would look at it on Monday.
Well They were trying to remove it in the wrong direction and when you shake the saw you could hear rattling in the lower case, and they destroyed the roller bearing for the connecting rod (2)and the rod ,even bent the wrist pin. Not sure on crankshaft.

Just for the parts from husky it is around $145.00 with no labor . He can buy a new saw for $179.00 I told him to go to the farm store buy a new saw pick up his old one for spare parts.
Another DIY gone wrong.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Interesting question... I believe there are several considerations. 

Some people are DIY all the way. For those, youtube can be a great help. If they are reasonably handy, Youtube can lead them to a solution and save them some time, money and provide some satisfaction in doing the job themselves. You also have to be a bit careful on Youtube because there are some so called experts on there giving plain bad or incorrect advise.

Others are just not inclined to be handy or DIY types, then youtube MIGHT be a help to them in the respect that they can go to a repair shop armed with some knowledge of what the problems is, explain it to the shop staff, and possibly save a bit of money on diagnostic time if they did a decent job of describing the problem. At least give the impression to the less honest shops that they know what they are talking about and are not going to accept any BS about loose giggly pins or stuck kanooten valve excuses as the cause of the problem.

For all the customers a shop may lose due to Youtube (Donyboy73), they will probably gain a few customers who cannot follow the directions on youtube, of get half way through a job and find out they broke something, or don't have the tools, or need parts or generally make a mess of what ever they were doing and give up.

Then, there are the old guys like me who are starting to have some physical limitations that make doing the DIY thing harder every year. I know my stuff, but sometimes, its easier to let somebody else do the job.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I saw pre-peeled and pre-sliced avocado in fancy colorful plastic bubble packaging the other day. I can't believe anyone buys this but they do.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i think the thing hurting shops more than youtube is finding people that want to work at these shops repairing machines. we had 2 shops go out of business this year both for the similar reasons. owner/mechanic at 1 place had a stroke and was no longer able to work on machines. i did see them post an ad looking for a mechanic to replace him but don't think they ever got it. the other place closed up in December because they couldn't keep people but i don't ever recall seeing them advertise anywhere that i check regularly. they did have a larger shop which probably didn't help things compared to the other shop which had been running for as long as i can remember out of what looked like a guys garage. i know i probably wouldn't want to work on small engines all day every day. would take the fun out of it for me.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> no way it will kill the repair business. i feel i am in the minority as a millennial... have you seen millennial's? they cant do anything would much rather pay someone to do something. they want everything handed to them they are lazy they probably wouldnt take the time to youtube something to fix it.
> 
> Imo you are either a handy DIY person or your not.


I'm a millennial as well. I don't know anyone my age who maintains their own equipment, property, cars or home. Everyone calls a guy. I really appreciate my father and grandfather for teaching me so much. I've definitely saved a small fortune in repair costs.

If millennials or Gen Y: born 1977 – 1995(including myself - almost 40 years old) are struggling then (Gen Z, iGen, Centennials) born 1996 – TBD, some of who are already out of college, definitely won't be learning any of this stuff from their parents. Try finding a school system that still funds shop class and home ec. 

Youtube helps and hurts. Helps some of us who are handy and just need a little direction for a new project. Hurts those who think their handy, bugger up their machines, and then pay double to have them repaired the right way by a professional.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

You Tube has allowed me to work on equipment that I would have passed on due to lack of experience with a particular brand or type of equipment. With the local dealers handing out 3-4 week lead times on even simple repairs, I can capitalize on it without the fear of the unknown. And with guys like Taryl Dactyl, Donyboy73 and Bruce Pender, it's a lot of fun learning.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

KennyW in CT said:


> You Tube has allowed me to work on equipment that I would have passed on due to lack of experience with a particular brand or type of equipment. With the local dealers handing out 3-4 week lead times on even simple repairs, I can capitalize on it without the fear of the unknown. And with guys like Taryl Dactyl, Donyboy73 and Bruce Pender, it's a lot of fun learning.





Not sure of the other 2 guys, but I have learned alot form Donyboy 73! His videos are outstanding!:grin:


----------



## BarryNY (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm 63 and I think YouTube is amazing.
I've learned so much about so many things - I sometimes wonder what life would be without it.

Here's a perfect example:
Recently, I bought a new 10k dual fuel generator and wanted to sell my 5 year old 6k gas model with about 100 hours run time to my brother-in-law. We agreed on a price and before I went to drop it off - I figured I'd start it up and make sure all was OK.
Well - you guessed it - it wouldn't start as the last time I had used it was about a year ago. I did run it dry though...

Anyway, I know absolutely nothing about engines, carburetors, etc so I drove the generator to my local small engine repair guy. He said he could fix it for $180. I said, $180 - heck I'm selling the thing for $300. So I took it home. 

Here we go onward to YouTube.
First I learned about trouble shooting the issue and after spraying some carb spray directly into the engine while cranking and getting the motor to start I realized that I had either a clogged gas filter or gummed up carb...a quick check that gas was flowing had me isolate the problem to the carb. Wouldn't you know it - the generator they showed how to remove and repair a carb was on my exact model Generac 5500 so the lesson was spot on.

After removing the carb and inspecting I realized it was so gummed up that it was probably better to just buy a whole new part. On to Amazon and would you believe it - for $17.99 I got a brand new exact match carb, new spark, new gas filter and new air filter and got it all in 2 days with Prime...holy sh-t! No way would i ever have attempted to even remove the old carb had it not been for that YouTube lesson. It took me 15 minutes to install all the new parts and have that generator running perfectly. I saved $160 because of that video and my brother-in-law got a great almost brand new machine at a great price.

Last week I performed brain surgery after watching a YouTube video...the results of that project is for another forum.....


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

BarryNY said:


> Last week I performed brain surgery after watching a YouTube video...the results of that project is for another forum.....


:bowing:


----------



## MNHomestead (Feb 7, 2019)

YouTube is second only to my grandfather in terms of what I have been taught regarding machinery/repairs. I'm 21, and unfortunately my high school had no shop class when I was going through, even though it had a perfectly good shop used previously. My junior year of high school I couldn't tell you how to drain the gas out of a snowblower, and now just a few years later I just finished a complete Farmall cub teardown, including engine rebuild, on my own. It was the most satisfying experience to hear it run afterwards. I think that while it may seem that YouTube hurts repair shops, I think it's quite the opposite. People will always seek professional help when they get to a point where they no longer feel comfortable working on it, but that point varies from person to person.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I used to but the Time Life How to do Wiring" and How to do Plumbing books and those saved me tons. Now we have the web and Youtube and the Rockauto channel has probably saved me thousands by fixing and doing things myself. The Rockauto how to videos are great and very clear and I've done pinion seals, brake rotors, water pumps etc that I would have paid a mechaninc at a hundred and hour plus their inflated parts prices for. Just from youtube in general I've learned to change my own motorcycle tires, rebuild carbs, proper chainsaw techniques, fix a washing machine, resolder an old television's vertical circuit to get a picture again, etc. Tool reviews alone are worth it when you see a specific tool you're considering in action. You have to have curiousity and will and a space to work and tools, but the tools pay for themselves quickly.

And the answer to 'how do you know if your soldering is good - did you test it? If you don't see water then your soldering is pretty much good.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Youtube has its good and bad. You can pretty easily sort the good and bad. 
I have repaired our washing machine for two different problems. I repaired our gas dryer, again, two different problems for a.grand total of under $40.00. How much do you reckon just one visit from a repair man would cost, not to mention the markup on parts. Brakes on my truck turn signal switch on sweet Bonny's car and many other jobs. I have saved a huge amount. This new crop, this latest generation.doesn't seem to be willing to learn but I could be wrong. 
To answer the original question there will always be repair shops if someone is willing to work at them.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

The best part of you tube etc. is that it can and does teach, show , instruct, things from people that may only have a handful of people around that could learn from them, and turns it into a web campus where even like on this forum information can be given or exchanged for the good of one another.
So now one grandfather from the school of experience and hard knocks can reach and help countless grand kids and maybe even make a wrench monkey in the process that will build a trade from being sparked.
I do tell people to watch a few different videos on the same subject and you can spot the ones who you should just stay away from.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

If there is an award for best YouTube videos then donyboy73 should be nominated. There are tons of great how-to videos out there and his are among the best. By the way, doesn't he look a lot like Montreal Canadiens forward Brendan Gallagher?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Yup. Donny gets my vote too. Simple humble canadian taking care of a disabled (medically) wife but is able to teach others in a unique way.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Yup. Donny gets my vote too. Simple humble canadian taking care of a disabled (medically) wife but is able to teach others in a unique way.


Donny's wife is disabled???


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Donny's wife is disabled???


Yes, he's mentioned it once or twice. To my knowledge he hasn't said what the condition is, or I haven't seen the video if he has. Hopefully it is something that has a cure on the near horizon.


----------



## Bondo 287 (Jan 31, 2019)

Well this is topical. My daughter's car had brake trouble last night and I went over there and it's losing brake fluid. I filled it back up and determined it would hold for a while. So I took it to my place. Short ride and the daughter followed in my car. I had more fluid with me. Took it easy and "Brake' light for low fluid went on just as I got on my street. 

So here's the YouTube part of this story. The right rear (passenger) line is leaking . The feed lines run down the driver side, so the line runs under the tank to the right rear. And criss-crosses out of view multiple times on it's route.
Which line do I tap to replace ? If I cut the wrong line, I'll have two to fix. Well, thanks to YouTube, Geraldo had the same problem, and at the start of the video is showing the correct front connection (under the driver floorpan) .

So now I don't have to drop the gas tank to follow the lines to tell who's who. Geraldo did. Now I know the route. Or at least where it ends. I'll probably just clamp the line to the defunct one. The car's an '03 and I've kept it running forever. I'm going to fix this... but it looks pretty bad under there rust-wise and I advised her that it's time so start looking for another car. 







.


There's other ways to find this info besides YouTube. Hyundai forms , perhaps? The parts counter at the dealer could help you. But YouTube was faster.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

russ01915 said:


> Here's a lift I built in my garage to get stuff up to the 2nd floor. I got the idea from YouTube


Oh, great. Now I want a lift in my garage! :wink2:


----------



## sturgissteele (Feb 7, 2019)

Probably doesn't hurt too much, but gotta think it does a little. I've done a few jobs that would have cost several hundred dollars to have done by a shop. 

I look at each problem that comes up, I consider a few things; is there a good video to learn from, what will it cost at the shop, how involved/hard is it and am I capable of fixing this, what would the right tools cost, what's do the parts cost... if I can do it myself, even one time, for much cheaper than the shop, then I do it. The money saved pays for tools alone and I'll be able to do it again if needed, or help someone else out.

Had a mechanic, who we did use quite a lot in the earlier years, say to me, "I hear you're doing a lot of mechanic work." "Yep, sure is fun turning the wrench." He says, "Well, don't quit your day job... don't quit your day job." I'm not sure what he meant by that exactly. I've thought to ask him, but I haven't taken a vehicle back to him since, which has been a few years now. 

He's a really nice guy. If I ran into something I can't handle, I'd take it to him. 



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
A little off topic but still related...

I can say for sure that the internet has reduced the local OPE shops parts sales. 

There are items that can be had on the web for half the price than what I used to pay at the local shop. 

Haved saved lots of $$$ by buying online

And, 

15 years ago, on my block 80% would do their own grass and snow. 

Today it is 20% because they pay a pro. 

Where do the pro grass and snow guys buy parts and get stuff fixed? 

Thats where the money has gone. 

If its at the local shop they'll stay afloat. 

.


----------



## Northe2 (Dec 14, 2018)

Without getting anyone upset, IMO the local shops are getting hit by climate change too. It has only snowed 3 times that might have required snow removal here on the Westside of Cleveland. The Christmas & New Years holiday were green.

This site has been a awesome resource. 

I would have to agree that YouTube videos could put a bite into repair shops. YouTube videos by DonyBoy73, Bruce Pender, Pockets31, and SBLG43 have been very helpful for me with mods on my JD.


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Bear in mind climate change means swings of extremes. One year could be spring like, the next you could get buried. There have been some great examples in recent years like 2015 in the North East with everyone ending up with ice dams and I think it was 2011 or 2013 we got hit with 3 1 foot snow storms in quick succession which gave us 4-5ft drifts.

Wasn't it just a season or two ago the Virginia/DC/Delaware area got clobbered with 2-3 feet?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

tdipaul said:


> Where do the pro grass and snow guys buy parts and get stuff fixed?


i think it depends on what breaks and how quick a local place or they can fix it themselves. there has been a couple times where i have gone to the local place and ordered something and had to wait 3 weeks for it to show up. had i know it was going to take that long i would have just ordered it myself online and had it in a week. i might have saved a couple $ ordering online but most of the time you really don't save much money up here ordering 1 part at a time by the time you ad on shipping.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

KennyW in CT said:


> You Tube has allowed me to work on equipment that I would have passed on due to lack of experience with a particular brand or type of equipment. With the local dealers handing out 3-4 week lead times on even simple repairs, I can capitalize on it without the fear of the unknown. And with guys like Taryl Dactyl, Donyboy73 and Bruce Pender, it's a lot of fun learning.


It's the same here. Local dealer is 3-5 weeks or more backed up. every time there is a storm they get backed up even more. I help some neighbors part time but could easily work 60 hours a week if I wanted to.

you tube helps some people but like previous posters have mentioned it screws up a lot of people and helps the small shop . creates business. I just shake my head on some of the DIY mistakes I have seen.


----------



## carterlake (Sep 10, 2018)

I always go to youtube before I attempt to look at or repair anything these days. Saved me service calls for both my furnace and water heater (high efficiency, clean your flame sensors people!).


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

An interesting topic. I have fixed countless things using both YouTube and Google. Some of my random thoughts:

-	Yes, there are some bad repairs/videos out there, but I think many of us can spot them. Most of us don’t stop at the first video we find and do a little bit more to confirm the video/instructions are accurate.
-	I think there are still many people that have no interest (or can’t – age, health, time, etc.) in repairing their own items even if the repair is simple and the video or instructions are easy. These people will continue to seek repairs or toss the item and purchase new. A great stream of products comes from these people for those of us that enjoy the repair/great deal.
-	I also acknowledge the abundance of inexpensive parts both new and used you can now find. Even if the part is now longer made, you can usually still find it on eBay at a cheap price. Many times I save a ton of cash buying a good condition used part vs new. Sometimes up to 75% off the list price of the new part.
-	I wonder if this has also saved in warranty costs for companies? Just yesterday I fixed a coffee maker that was only 2 months old. I am sure the company would have wasted at least 30 minutes walking me through wasted steps before sending me a replacement. I googled it, found the video in < 2 minutes. Followed the steps and it working again. Actually easier for me.
-	I think I will start keeping track of all repairs this year and see exactly how many things I repair myself (and how many are successful).


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

There is one local repair shop that over the past 60+ years had been in and out of repairs and sales a dozen times but always had been in the parts business. Sometimes they were in the sales business and not the repair business. At times they only serviced what they sold. They use to be the parts supplier & distributor to all the repair shops when that type of distribution network was the only way and Tecumseh and Briggs were exclusive tho wholesalers.

Over the years I've asked them for the repair shop discount, even as recent as 2-3 years ago. The owner's son who runs this location, they have 4 or 5 in a 70 mile area, is not friendly. They've refused to give me a discount and I told them I don't mind supporting a business and spending a like more money but I have to have a discount or I go to the internet. They refused. I told them the wait time for parts here is 3 days to months and a promise of tomorrow to a week is questionable where I can get it in 2 days through Amazon and cheaper. They've refused. 5hp Carb internet $10-$15, there $25-$40; top & bottom spindle bearing for a Bobcat Exmark $175, internet $12. If I bought 10, $3 each.

When I needed a belt that was 1/2" smaller, they've refused to sell it to me because it was the wrong belt in the specs. And when I wanted a specific brand of belt, though they say they can get any brand of belt on the market, they've refused to order it for me. They would only get the brand they wanted, or maybe the brand they had on the shelf.

Why should I buy locally? And I've given up having them having the parts in stock.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Northe2 said:


> Without getting anyone upset, IMO the local shops are getting hit by climate change too. It has only snowed 3 times that might have required snow removal here on the Westside of Cleveland. The Christmas & New Years holiday were green.
> 
> This site has been a awesome resource.
> 
> I would have to agree that YouTube videos could put a bite into repair shops. YouTube videos by DonyBoy73, Bruce Pender, Pockets31, and SBLG43 have been very helpful for me with mods on my JD.



hey fellow clevelander we havent got much except for that one big storm that came through even lake effect has been spotty this year so far.


----------



## buried (Jan 4, 2014)

tdipaul said:


> if I trusted my soldering (for plumbing) and also wasn't afraid of heights (on roof) I'd almost be self-sufficient
> 
> for those two I pay up



Soldering issues are why they invented Sharkbite fittings. They are normally used for PEX, but they can be used on copper as well. No soldering required. If you cut the copper square, debur it with the Sharkbite tool, and clean the pipe well with a Scotchbrite pad before pushing the fitting on, they work perfectly. You can bridge copper to PEX or even PVC using those fittings. And you won't burn down your house.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Xilbus said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Was just pondering over the fact that people can follow a YouTube video on how to repair something.
> 
> ...


Not really, not everyone is ready to roll up their sleeves to jump in or comfortable trying. For me and those who are interested in learning something and save some money it is a nice resource - but know your YouTube expert, not all are who we/they think they are!!!


----------



## niteshft (Nov 17, 2018)

I had the shell of my home and outside finished by a contractor but did everything else on my own with online help...saved me thousands! I also installed a pellet stove and added water heating to it and plumed it into my baseboard system which also heats my domestic hot water. I run the pellet stove on low setting all the time and the oil boiler just kicks in for 10 minutes or so, once or twice a day. I use 1-1 1/2 bags of pellets a day.


----------



## LawnToro (Dec 28, 2018)

I know I am just preaching to the choir, but I don't think they will shut down repair shops. 

Although it may slow them down, there are always some people who would rather just drop something off than go through the "hassle" of repairing it themselves.


----------



## sturgissteele (Feb 7, 2019)

Thought came to mind, that a lot of people just don't have a lot, if any, tools either, or a space they can work in, etc. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Xilbus said:


> What do you guys think? Has YouTube taken money away from the local repair shop?



I think it might be a wash....


I have certainly learned what to do and got jobs done better and quicker from watching YouTube. 



I have certainly seen what some jobs take, and realized the tools or expertise were beyond me so it went to the shop.


I have certainly seen YouTube videos that were published by butchers or unqualified self appointed subject matter experts that must have led people to perform debauchery resulting in scrap or intensified professional repairs.


----------



## Northe2 (Dec 14, 2018)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> Northe2 said:
> 
> 
> > Without getting anyone upset, IMO the local shops are getting hit by climate change too. It has only snowed 3 times that might have required snow removal here on the Westside of Cleveland. The Christmas & New Years holiday were green.
> ...


Yes and hello. No we have not. The rain seems to be doing a better job clean up the snow. The weather has been good for driving...

This website have been great resource. As I have several mods planned so when Snowmaggedon does happen, I will be ready.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm sure it hasn't helped, but I know of people that would throw out a perfectly good piece of top dollar yard equipment because the fuel line was leaking.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

*YouTube = My Gain & Body Shop's Loss*

I just replaced a damaged power mirror on my 2001 Buick. I ordered the part on Ebay and looked up how to repair it on YouTube. The mirror cost $60 and is an identical match and brand new. The YouTube video was pretty detailed and showed me what to watch out for. I took my time, hit a couple of minor little snags which were not covered in the video, but I Zenned my way out of it. I figure I saved about $400 or more. My gain, but some body shop's loss. It took a bit of time, not much, but in the end there's no better feeling than fixing something yourself.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

No, there will always be folks who don't have the time, desire and skills to fix things. 

I do some repairs on my own for example belts, oil changes and a right transmission rebuild on my Honda snowblower. Good videos like Donyboy and the experience of folks here are a great resource for those of us that have the desire and know how to tackle some jobs even if it is not every job. I've even done some work on home appliances such as a washer pump and oven elements, but some stuff like major appliance repairs (fridges) and the majority of auto repairs I get the shop to do.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

dhazelton said:


> I used to but the Time Life How to do Wiring" and How to do Plumbing books and those saved me tons. Now we have the web and Youtube and the Rockauto channel has probably saved me thousands by fixing and doing things myself. The Rockauto how to videos are great and very clear and I've done pinion seals, brake rotors, water pumps etc that I would have paid a mechaninc at a hundred and hour plus their inflated parts prices for. Just from youtube in general I've learned to change my own motorcycle tires, rebuild carbs, proper chainsaw techniques, fix a washing machine, resolder an old television's vertical circuit to get a picture again, etc. Tool reviews alone are worth it when you see a specific tool you're considering in action. You have to have curiousity and will and a space to work and tools, but the tools pay for themselves quickly.
> 
> And the answer to 'how do you know if your soldering is good - did you test it? If you don't see water then your soldering is pretty much good.


I agree dhazelton, I have done the books but being a visual learner - its better for me seeing someone do it. Hey, if you can't solder - try compression fittings! Thanks for the Rockauto mention - will check it out.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

I don’t think it’s going to take to much business away from the shops. I have worked on plenty of machines that owners thought they could save some money and fix it themselves viewing UTube instruction. The machines would come with a plastic bag filled with parts. Then a lot of people really don’t want to get their hands dirty or smelling like gas. I was at one shop that literally gets trailer loads of equipment to repair. And it just keeps coming in.


----------



## Northe2 (Dec 14, 2018)

topher5150 said:


> I'm sure it hasn't helped, but I know of people that would throw out a perfectly good piece of top dollar yard equipment because the fuel line was leaking.


So true. Waiting to clean up here in a several weeks...if I have the space.


----------



## Northe2 (Dec 14, 2018)

Dannoman said:


> I just replaced a damaged power mirror on my 2001 Buick. I ordered the part on Ebay and looked up how to repair it on YouTube. The mirror cost $60 and is an identical match and brand new. The YouTube video was pretty detailed and showed me what to watch out for. I took my time, hit a couple of minor little snags which were not covered in the video, but I Zenned my way out of it. I figure I saved about $400 or more. My gain, but some body shop's loss. It took a bit of time, not much, but in the end there's no better feeling than fixing something yourself.


Nice and a good feeling of doing it yourself I am sure. I awesome this will lead you to tackle more projects with the can do spirit.


----------

